# chantier (d'une question)



## ninagirl

Hola:

¿podríais ayudarme con el pasaje siguiente?

_Plus en amont encore, les prémices d'une veille microbiologique, domaine qui étudie la biodiversité microbienne avant même que les processus d'émergence ne soient enclenchés, s'esquissent. Une telle veille constitue *un inmense chantier*. _

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## FLorencee

Hola 

Podria traducirlo, por ejemplo por: 

una labor enorme. 

Vaya, que tien este sentido! Representa una faena muy grande. Creo que la palabra labor respeta mas el registro de tu frase. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Anthos

Bon soir:
también se puede traducir "*un gran trabajo*", "*un trabajo considerable*" o "*un trabajo de enorme magnitud*" (lo de "enorme magnitud" se dice mucho en los ámbitos políticos y académicos). Asimismo podemos sustituir *trabajo *por *tarea* o por *esfuerzo*. El término "*labor*" va quedando restringido a dominios afectivos, artesanales, altruístas, esto es, delicados. Por ejemplo: "la labor de los voluntarios durante los incendios...; la labor de los misioneros..." Pero no diríamos: "la labor de los bioquímicos en el análisis de microorganismos patógenos..."
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ulises altazor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, buen día, dudaba con otro pasaje, y si alguien me puede corregir o sugerir, se lo agradezco mucho.

El pasaje es este:

Prendre en compte cette difficulté,  c'est ce qui doit rouvrir le chantier d'une question en vérité jamais disparue. Ce n'est pas seulement affaire de " géopolitique " ni de " économie ", et ce n'est pas seulement affaire de " religion " ni de " culture ". L'événement engage le tout de la forme de vie et de pensée qui se " mondialise ". Il engage et il ébranle le schème général de toutes nos métaphysiques, de toutes nos ontologies et théologies, de toutes nos éthiques, de toutes nos politiques et esthétiques. L'événement est aujourd'hui immédiatement philosophique. 

Mi pobre traducción es esta

 Tomando en cuenta esta dificultad, es esto lo que debe reabrir el trabajo de una cuestión en verdad jamás desaparecida. No se trata solamente de un asunto de “geopolítica” ni de “economía”; y no es solamente un asunto de “religión” ni de “cultura”. El acontecimiento compromete el todo de la forma de vida y de pensamiento que se “mundializa”.  Compromete y sacude el esquema general de todas nuestras metafísicas, de todas nuestras ontologías, de todas nuestras éticas, de todas nuestras políticas o estéticas. El acontecimiento es hoy inmediatamente filosófico.


Muchas gracias, y saludos

ALTAZOR


----------



## atardc

"Reabrir el trabajo" no suena bien. 
Propongo:
 "reabrir el debate/la discusión sobre una cuestión que en realidad jamás se ha zanjado"

De todas formas espera respuestas de otras personas.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:
¿Qué te parece "(re)abrir la brecha"?

Saludos
X:


----------



## ulises altazor

Creo que me quedo con "reabrir el debate"; no veo porqué el paréntesis en "(re)abrir" ¿es porque puede ser ya "reabrir" o ya "abrir"?. En todo caso, me quedo con "debate", principalmente porque creo que efectivamente el contexto del texto hace referencia al "debate" de la comunidad, que es un debate realmente, en el que participan varios filósofos... cosa que no se dejó leer en mi post....

como sea finalmente, muchas gracias, verdaderamente estoy sorprendido y encantado de haber descubierto este espacio.

amitiés

Altazor


----------



## GURB

Mi propuesta:
Tomar en cuenta (tener en cuenta) esa dificultad es lo que debe permitir poner de nuevo en el telar una cuestión nunca verdaderamente zanjada.
Así respetamos el sentido y la imagen. Otra posibilidad "poner en el tapete".
Un saludo


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
No sé si este uso se emplea en otros países de habla hispana.

En mi país, cuando alguien descubre un aspecto determinado de un negocio que todavía no fue explotado, se dice que ha descubierto un *nicho*, y por supuesto el primero en descubrirlo es el que se queda con la crema del negocio, porque luego se generaliza y otros hacen o fabrican lo mismo. Este término se usa tanto en bienes como en servicios.

Ahora bien, me encuentro con la siguiente frase:

_…on se rapproche très concrètement de la problématique du_ semantic Web, _qui est_ le _nouveau grand *chantier*, avec comme démiurge Tim Berners-Lee, celui-là même qui inventa le Web._

Me pregunto si el *nouveau grand chantier* es lo que nosotros (y repito, no sé si ustedes, pero por supuesto necesito saberlo también) llamamos nicho.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque en España el negocio de las funerarias es un negocio jugoso, fuera del sector obituario nunca oí que a un buen *filón* se le llamase *nicho*. Quizá sea por eso que tengo que madrugar todos los días...


----------



## totor

Claro, mon p'tit vieux, 



Víctor Pérez said:


> un buen *filón*



¡ésa es la palabra que se usa!

Pero la verdad, acá se dice así. ¿Será que somos muy funebreros?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

(Vaya pensamientos hoy señores )
En francés: 
- _créneau _para nicho
- _mine _para filón

Pero... me habré perdido porque no veo la relación con el _chantier _.
¿Me lo explicáis?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Bueno, Martine, para mí el sentido de lo que dice la frase que puse es que



totor said:


> le _nouveau grand *chantier*_



es el *nuevo gran negocio*, o *filón*, o *nicho*, de la web.

Pero en realidad eso es lo que estoy preguntando.

¿A ti qué te parece?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Chantier* forma parte de la lexicografía moderna que intenta acercar al pueblo a los grandes negocios... (esto último me lo acabo de sacar de la manga). De la misma manera que, por ejemplo, también se habla de *gisements d'emplois* (yacimientos de puestos de trabajo). 

Se trata, sin duda, de una visión mesiánica y desmedida.


----------



## totor

Sí, puede ser que haya algo de eso, Víctor.

Me gustaría compartir este hilo con los que han participado en el mío.

Es interesante porque mi autora utiliza la palabra *créneau* de la misma manera como antes lo había hecho con chantier:

_Google ne cesse de se positionner sur de nouveaux *créneaux* (il proposerait un accès WiFi gratuit à tous les habitants de San Francisco…_


----------



## yserien

En el lenguaje popular se llama nicho a la búsqueda y hallazgo de un negocio en el que nadie había pensado antes.En una gran superficie,en la sección de fotografía,*carecían de laboratorio propio, había que enviarlas fuera, un mínimo de 24 horas. El nicho lo abrió un avispado comerciante que instaló su propio laboratorio en la zona comercial de la gran superficie. Como norma, aceptad esta : Allì donde hay un vicio o una necesidad hay forzosamente un nicho de negocio.
* Es un hecho real.



Víctor Pérez said:


> *Chantier* forma parte de la lexicografía moderna que intenta acercar al pueblo a los grandes negocios... (esto último me lo acabo de sacar de la manga). De la misma manera que, por ejemplo, también se habla de *gisements d'emplois* (yacimientos de puestos de trabajo).
> 
> Se trata, sin duda, de una visión mesiánica y desmedida.



O ¡esto es una mina!
Un río de oro !
Una montaña de billetes (de dinero)


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> En el lenguaje popular se llama nicho a la búsqueda y hallazgo de un negocio en el que nadie había pensado antes.



Claro, ése es el uso que damos nosotros a la palabra *nicho*, lo cual produjo un jocoso comentario de mi tocayo  (y además me hizo pensar que por allí no se usaba en ese sentido  ).


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> Claro, ése es el uso que damos nosotros a la palabra *nicho*, lo cual produjo un jocoso comentario de mi tocayo  (y además me hizo pensar que por allí no se usaba en ese sentido  ).


La verdad es que en España la primera idea que se te viene a la cabeza es un cementerio.(lo propio de los nichos)
En el sentido "comercial" quizá su uso sea más restringido.


----------



## rantes

He ahí la gran diferencia entre el español de la península ibérica y el de otras zonas geográficas... y luego hay expresiones francesas que tienen una traducción casi literal en expresiones del español de algunos lugares de latinoamerica y ninguna equivalencia en españa... volviendo al caso, en españa es _filón_, en otros lugares _nicho_, en otros "_punta_" o incluso "_veta_" (no _veta artística_)... entre victor e yserien creo que esta saldado


----------



## totor

Sí, las metáforas mineralógicas también se usan por aquí.

Gracias, Rantes.


----------



## jen7

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Alguien sabe que significa *ouvrir le chantier* 

c’est ouvrir le chantier de la procédure inquisitoire qui caractérise le droit français et contraindre tous les acteurs du droit 

y en esta frase

Les ouvertures de chantiers se succèdent donc à vive allure, avec la réforme territoriale,


----------



## swift

Bonsoir Jen,

Bienvenue parmi nous .

Si partimos del hecho de que "mettre en chantier" significa "poner en marcha, y que además "chantier" designa en francés una obra, diría que "ouvrir le chantier" significa "inciar obras" y que "ouverture de chantier" es "inicio de obras".

Pero te ruego que esperes otros comentarios.

Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días

Yo diría *iniciar (el proceso de)  la reforma*.... para la primera frase.

En la segunda frase, _apertura de obras_ convendría en otro contexto pero aquí podría ser *iniciación de reformas*.


----------



## jen7

Otra vez ouvir le chantier,

Gracias por las dos respuestas han sido de gran utilidad pero me volvi a encontrar en el mismo texto lo siguiente: 

"Évoquer la disparition du juge d’instruction, c’est ouvrir le chantier de la procédure inquisitoire qui caractérise le droit français et contraindre tous les acteurs du droit (y compris les avocats)"

"Evocar la desaparicion del juez de instrucción es iniciar el proceso de reforma del sistema penal inquisitivo que caracteriza al derecho ......" 

como los parece?


----------



## jen7

De nuevo yo les escribo porque en general no he podido entender el significado de chantier en este texto, como soy nueva aqui no se si se pueden poner links de paginas web

http://www.esprit.presse.fr/review/article.php?code=14788

Gracias por todas las repuestas


----------



## swift

Buenos días Jen:

Tienes razón: a lo mejor no hemos sido claros en nuestras explicaciones. En el sentido propio, _chantier_ es una obra. También se puede traducir por _cantera_, según el contexto. Y has hecho bien en volver a preguntar, porque ahora dudo que "iniciar las obras" o "iniciar el proceso de" sean propuestas válidas. Estas dos traducciones valdrían en caso de que la frase leyera "mettre en chantier".



> − _Au fig._ _(Mettre, avoir) en chantier, sur le chantier._ (Entreprendre) l'exécution d'un ouvrage; en cours de réalisation. _Le poète avait quelques plans de plus sur le chantier_ (A. Daudet, _Jack,_ t. 1, 1876, p. 273).
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chantier


Tengo la ligera sensación de que en la frase que nos brindaste "chantier" tiene más bien el sentido de un proceso engorroso y caótico. En el habla familiar, se hablaría de leonera.

Veamos qué opinan los amigos.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

He leído el texto del enlace y puede ser sencillamente: *iniciar/empezar los trabajos de....*


----------



## swift

Hola:

Más datos. Del Dictionnaire historique de la langue française de Alain Rey y otros:



> L'idée de "grand travail en progression" qu'il implique alors fait que la locution _mettre en chantier_ est remotivée et que le mot s'emploie pour "grande entreprise matérielle".
> 
> Volume I, page 388.




Saludos,


swift


----------



## rememberyou?

NUEVA PREGUNTA​*
Hola, me estreno preguntando en este foro aunque hace ya tiempo que lo vengo visitando porque me resulta muy útil.
Tengo dudas sobre la palabra “chantier” que no he sido capaz de aclarar consultando las numerosas entradas que ya existen sobre ella. 

Os copio dos párrafos en los que me aparece la palabra:

1. Cet enseignement est une rébellion contre cette actuelle carenceet il souhaite favoriser la mobilisation des cliniciensen faveur de ce chantier inhérent à la préoccupation croissante pour laprévention prénatale.

Esta exposición es una rebelión contra esta actual carencia y desea-pretende favorecer la movilización de los clínicos en favor de este “terreno-campo-área de trabajo” inherente a la preocupación creciente por la prevención prenatal. 

2. Ma proposition de relation d’objet virtuelle prénatale vient explorer le chantier parental de cette  esquisse objectale pendant la grossesse.

Mi propuesta de relación de objeto virtual prenatal viene a explorar el “espacio de construcción” parental en este esbozo objetal (de relación de objeto) durante el embarazo. 

Si alguien puede asesorarme sobre estas propuestas de traducción del término “chantier” se lo agradezco de antemano.
Un saludo.
*


----------



## Paquita

Hola Rememberyou?

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Tu primera pregunta en el foro no es nada fácil de resolver... Tienes que traducir una jerga seudocientífica (me refiero sobre todo a la segunda frase...

Tus opciones me parecen atinadas, por lo menos no desvirtúan el texto inicial. Te propongo "tarea" para completar las de la primera y "empresa" para la segunda habida cuenta de las definiciones siguientes del DRAE:


> *1.     * f. Acción o tarea que entraña dificultad y cuya ejecución requiere decisión y esfuerzo.
> 
> 
> * 4.     * f. Intento o designio de hacer algo.



Tal vez sea adecuada para las dos..


----------



## rememberyou?

*Muchas gracias **Paquit&, tu aportación me refuerza mi criterio y me enriqueces vocabulario con las otras expresiones que me ofreces y que encuentro acertadas, sobretodo la de “empresa”. Tomo nota.*
*Un saludo.*


----------

